# Agility, another good weekend



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo and I had another good agility weekend...

Enzo earned his second Excellent STD leg with a 2nd place win and also earned his first Excellent JWW leg with a 1st place win.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Grats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*agility*

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie: Happy Dance for Enzo & wanda! Masi sends furry hugs!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice going!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks

Diane one of these days I'm coming for a real Masi furry hug


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

be warned she can still be a nose biter)))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Just like her brother lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You guys are really rockin it!!!! Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Enzo really loves agility


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I LOVE watching Enzo's agility work! He's so fun to watch. Gives me and Kopper something to strive for.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks.
Have you seen the last runs I posted on you tube? Enzo is getting really good.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup, watched all of them.  He is getting really good. You can tell he loves it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Last training day at class I let him go and his speed was awesome. I cant wait until his next trial in Oct.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just watched them myself. Loved the nintendo (arcade) music, didn't like the other stuff. Oh wait, agility, yeah... Haha- Enzo looked great!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not to happy about most of the music myself and have planned to change it but anything you tube has to offer is much better than my friend going on about something that has nothing to do with agility... I've really got to have a talk to that girl lol

seriously I do need to change it, just not had the time. I'm training 5 dogs


----------

